# Open beta for the Teslarati Map!



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ever wonder what there is to do around Superchargers and Destination Chargers?

One of the tools out there is the Teslarati App.

I have been on beta with the tool since its https://itunes.apple.com/app/teslarati/id978928228 (I was one of the first few users creating content during our drive from Southern California to Maine and back in 2015) and it has been ported to Android and NOW to a browser Map.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742455342114578432
So, if you're wondering what there is to do around Superchargers and Destination Chargers, or just want to longingly plan your long-distance drives in your Model 3... Check out the Open Beta.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Ever wonder what there is to do around Superchargers and Destination Chargers?
> 
> One of the tools out there is the Teslarati App.
> 
> ...


@AEDennis,

Great info....I'll have to put this to use.

Thanks Again!

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@AEDennis - this is one of the tesla related apps that have been sitting on my phone waiting patiently for 2017/18 and have played with their map a little, but will check out the on-line version now too


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @AEDennis,
> 
> Great info....I'll have to put this to use.
> 
> ...


Your welcome @Skione65



MelindaV said:


> @AEDennis - this is one of the tesla related apps that have been sitting on my phone waiting patiently for 2017/18 and have played with their map a little, but will check out the on-line version now too


The App also has quick links to the news articles and you can follow activity from folks you know. (You can find me by my full name there! ;-) )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

When I use the browser maps to look at details for my local supercharging station (zip code 16066), I get a blank-looking screen.
What should I be seeing?
http://teslarati.com/map/3708/cranberry-township-supercharger


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

The map I have linked on the front page is from supercharge.info


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> When I use the browser maps to look at details for my local supercharging station (zip code 16066), I get a blank-looking screen.
> What should I be seeing?
> http://teslarati.com/map/3708/cranberry-township-supercharger


It did that to me a time or two, then that site's info came up correctly. Give it a try again.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I just tried refreshing the page I linked 10 times in a row, with no luck.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

garsh said:


> When I use the browser maps to look at details for my local supercharging station (zip code 16066), I get a blank-looking screen.
> What should I be seeing?
> http://teslarati.com/map/3708/cranberry-township-supercharger


It is in beta... Send an email report to Teslarati.

You should see 3 comments (one from yours truly) regarding that charger at the Residence Inn.

Mine had to do with the in car navigation sending us to the "wrong side" of the street.


----------

